# Widebar Datnoid



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

ok, this is the first time I've attempted close-up shots with my shitty Sony Camra, so bare with me here.

This is the dominant of the two dats, the reason why he's showing blunt coloration is because I've been starving him into eating shrimp (so far, unsuccessful) and unfortunately the tank is infested with ich/ick.

It is the same fish you see in the pictures below:









A full body shot. Again, not showing the greatest color, however I'm sure once he recovers from the ich/ick and gets well fed, he'll shine with bright coloration.









This is his hideout, however this is not a shy fish. He will come up to the glass to beg for food, however does not accept the big tiger shrimps I offer him. He usually cruises the tank all day long, and scratches himself.









The original picture was somewhat dark, so I ehanced the picture; which explains the distorted coloration on his forehead.









Last picture. You may have noticed a few white spots, although they appear to be on the fish itself, the spots are actually attached to the glass.

I will abandon the starving method and purchase feeders for him tomorrow. He is losing weight fairly fast, as you may notice in the pictures. I will have him regain his apetite before fasting this fish again.

Just to show the potential of the above tiger dat, here are two pictures of my previous widebar tiger. Hopefully it will attain colors just as vibrant and stunning.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Here are two other pictures I've found of my old tiger, he is simply goregous.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I really dig the looks of these guys. I like that spiky finnage up on top.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking widbars bro.


----------

